# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  на комп сами по себе устанавливаются сторонние программы [Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Agent.bh
 > ]

## RussTAM

Доброго времени суток! Проблема в следующем-на комп устанавливаются сторонние программы, браузер не меняет стартовую страницу, ужасно висит. антивирусы не справляются. Помогите!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *RussTAM*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы в самое ближайшее время ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Жанна\appdata\local\kometa\kometaup.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Browsers\exe.erolpxei.bat','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Browsers\exe.emorhc.bat','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Local\Mail.ru\Sputnik\ptls\mailruhomesearchvbm.exe','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','mailruhomesearchvbm');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Browsers\exe.emorhc.bat','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Browsers\exe.erolpxei.bat','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\Tasks\NJZYDR.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Жанна\appdata\local\kometa\kometaup.exe','32');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* над первым сообщением темы.

*Сделайте новые логи по правилам*

Сделайте логи RSIT
Сделайте лог Check Browsers' LNK

----------

RussTAM

----------


## RussTAM

карантин отправил, логи сделал

----------


## thyrex

Скачайте ClearLNK и сохраните архив с утилитой на Рабочем столе.
Распакуйте архив с утилитой в отдельную папку.Перенесите *Check_Browsers_LNK.log* на ClearLNK как показано на рисунке

Отчет о работе *ClearLNK-<Дата>.log* будет сохранен в папке *LOG*.Прикрепите этот отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

Расширение SuperMegaBest.com 3.7.11 удалите в Хроме

Скачайте *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool*  и сохраните на Рабочем столе.

*Примечание*: необходимо выбрать версию, совместимую с Вашей операционной системой. Если Вы не уверены, какая версия подойдет для Вашей системы, скачайте обе и попробуйте запустить. Только одна из них запустится на Вашей системе.
Запустите программу двойным щелчком. Когда программа запустится, нажмите *Yes* для соглашения с предупреждением.Убедитесь, что в окне *Optional Scan* отмечены _"List BCD"_ и _"Driver MD5"_.
Нажмите кнопку *Scan*.После окончания сканирования будет создан отчет (*FRST.txt*) в той же папке, откуда была запущена программа. Пожалуйста, прикрепите отчет в следующем сообщении.Если программа была запущена в первый раз, будет создан отчет (*Addition.txt*). Пожалуйста, прикрепите его в следующем сообщении.

----------

RussTAM

----------


## RussTAM

Сделал, лог от FRST  превышает размер форума,поэтому прикрепил архивом

----------


## thyrex

Скопируйте приведенный ниже текст в Блокнот и сохраните файл как *fixlist.txt* в ту же папку, откуда была запущена утилита Farbar Recovery Scan Tool:


```
CreateRestorePoint:
GroupPolicy: Group Policy on Chrome detected <======= ATTENTION
CHR HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Google: Policy restriction <======= ATTENTION
Toolbar: HKLM - No Name - {381E883C-3FAD-4DD2-822B-527BDC9F25C2} -  No File
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - No Name - {381E883C-3FAD-4DD2-822B-527BDC9F25C2} -  No File
Toolbar: HKU\S-1-5-21-3514039287-4162745380-3890388797-1004 -> No Name - {381E883C-3FAD-4DD2-822B-527BDC9F25C2} -  No File
FF Extension: NetFilterPRO - C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nahd6ha2.default\Extensions\[email protected] [2015-04-01]
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [[email protected]] - C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: SuperMegaBest.com - C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected] [2014-12-27]
FF HKLM-x32\...\Firefox\Extensions: [[email protected]] - C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name -  C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nahd6ha2.default\extensions\[email protected] [Not Found]
FF Extension: No Name -  C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nahd6ha2.default\extensions\[email protected] [Not Found]
FF Extension: No Name -  C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nahd6ha2.default\extensions\{a38384b3-2d1d-4f36-bc22-0f7ae402bcd7} [Not Found]
2015-04-04 21:01 - 2015-04-04 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Obnovi Soft
2015-04-04 21:01 - 2015-04-04 21:01 - 00000000 ____D () C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Обнови Софт
2015-04-02 21:07 - 2015-04-02 21:07 - 00000258 __RSH () C:\Users\Общая\ntuser.pol
2015-04-01 23:57 - 2015-04-04 21:00 - 00000258 __RSH () C:\Users\Жанна\ntuser.pol
2015-04-01 00:49 - 2015-04-01 18:54 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Program Files (x86)\globalUpdate
2015-04-01 00:49 - 2015-04-01 00:49 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Local\globalUpdate
2015-04-01 00:30 - 2015-04-05 12:52 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Roaming\Browsers
2015-04-01 00:31 - 2015-04-01 01:07 - 00000000 ____D () C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Local\Kometa
2015-04-04 21:00 - 2015-01-09 13:27 - 00000876 __RSH () C:\Users\Все пользователи\ntuser.pol
2015-04-04 21:00 - 2015-01-09 13:27 - 00000876 __RSH () C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
2015-04-01 00:55 - 2015-04-01 00:55 - 0613255 _____ (CMI Limited) C:\Users\Жанна\AppData\Local\nswBC11.tmp
Task: {04F3F5FD-764C-4D0F-91AD-D48AE0B79AD2} - \chrome5 No Task File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {78772D19-B54D-4C0A-8FD6-83B194F82764} - \SmartWeb Upgrade Trigger Task No Task File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {95F4BFDD-F401-4BC7-93C5-156FFF490EFB} - \chrome5_logon No Task File <==== ATTENTION
Reboot:
```

Запустите FRST, нажмите один раз на кнопку *Fix* и подождите. Программа создаст лог-файл (*Fixlog.txt*). Пожалуйста, прикрепите его в следующем сообщении!Обратите внимание, что компьютер будет *перезагружен*.

----------

RussTAM

----------


## RussTAM

Сделал

----------


## mike 1

Что с проблемой?

----------


## RussTAM

Программы больше не устанавливаются, вроде проблема ушла.  Спасибо

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *3*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

RussTAM

----------

